# Abu Garcia®



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

ok i'm looking at three reels first what is the difference in the 7000 c3 and 7000 big game. and the third reel is the 9000 big game. i'm trying to put togather a cobia rig so i want to be able to have a lot of 20lb line plus still have a reel that can be casted from the surf not from the pier. i have a 10 foot rod i'm going to put one of these reels on.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

the difference on the 7000c3 and the big game, the big game has a higher ratio 5.3:1 and is gold anodized. I have a big game and its a nice reel, use it both for surf and pier. someone one here can give you better input on the 9000 all I can say it's holds more line and has the low gear ratio 4.2:1


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

thank you for the input.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*well, kinda..*

With all due respect, the 7000 big game is the same retrieve 4.1:1 as the 7000 c3... the 7500 c3ct big game (no levelwind) is 5.1:1... not trying to be a jerk.. just a clarification....

to my knowledge, all 7000's are 4.1:1.. the 7500's 7800's and 7200's are 5.1:1... hope this helps a little.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

thank you all for the help. do you have a idea witch one would be better for cobia.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Which reel is BIG enough!*

I am pretty sure that the 60 some pounder cobia that is pictured on RDT's board last week was caught with an Abu 7000. Be sure to post a pic when you catch 1. Thanks, pelican man.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

will try to post. never fished for cobia so i'm all new to this hope i get lucky and get that beginners luck thing to happen to me. thanks for the info too.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Hey ThumbBurner (Not to Be A Jerk).....*

Just make sure that your facts are straight......ABU 7000 Big Game 

Clearly the Big Game 7000 has a 5.3:1 retrieve, unlike the traditional 7000 C3 which has the 4.2:1

This is the perk to the Big Game reel.
- Surfman


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*point taken..*

I was thinking the old BLACK big game. .didn't realize the new reels had revitalized the "Big game" label.....

the black big game 7000 is 4.1:1.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

also the big is suppose to be more salt resistant from the gold anodized coating. not sure if i believe this one. you can get gears for it though if you want to speed up/down the retreive of the reel

they still have the 7000C3 just a big 6500


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*actually...*

you can't just change the gears to a higher speed on the 7000 like you can with the 5500 and 6500's... you have to change the spool as well as the gear is attached to the spool.. gets pricey changing speeds on a 7000


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

Actually........

The old black BG 7000CL had 5.3:1 gears with solid brass side plates like the chromed 7500C3

The 7000C3s have 4.1:1 gears and aluminum side plates like the rest.

In the "new" BG series (the gold ones) there is a 7000HS which has 5.3:1 gears

Confused yet?????


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Tres Irby said:


> *Confused yet????? *



I am 

><))))*>


----------

